# روابط هامه لتنزيل برامج اهم



## ++menooo++ (1 مارس 2006)

*روابط هامه لتنزيل برامج اهم*

JAVA SOFTWARE Version 5.0 Update 6
http://www.java.com/en/download/windows_xpi.jsp

لوانت عندك ويندوز اكس بى ومش عارف تدخل على الشات او تلعب على النت شطرنج مثلا 
فالسبب هو عدم وجود الجافا حمل وقولى اللى حصل

**********************************************
Microsoft .NET Framework version 2.0
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...a/dotnetfx.exe
برنامج مهم جدااااااا لتشغيل كثير من البرامج ولا بد من وجوده فىكل 
جهاز

**********************************************
DirectX 9.0c End-User Runtime
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...nuineCheck.exe
برنامج ضررررررررورى للغاية لتشغيل الملتيميديا وكثير من الالعاب لا تعمل بدونه

**********************************************
Adobe Acrobat Reader 7.0
http://www.adobe.com/products/acroba...ipt=0&x=90&y=3
البرنامج بيقرأ الملفات من نوع البى دى اف اى الكتب الالكترونية ولازم يكون موجود فى اى جهاز

**********************************************
Mozilla Firefox 1.5
http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/...etup 1.5.exe
يعتبر اشهر متصفح على الاطلاق لسرعته وقوته عن بقية المتصفحات 
ومن المهم ان تعرف ان استخدامك لمتصفح اخر لا يعنى انك تمسح 
الانترنت اكسبلورر

**********************************************
Opera 8.5
ftp://80.251.40.16/opera/win/850/en/ow32enen850.exe
متصفح جميل ورائع وينافس الفايرفوكس وانا من محبيه لسرعته وخفته

**********************************************
QuickTime 7
http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/...eInstaller.exe
برنامج مهم جدا لتشغيل ملفات الصوت والفيديو وايضا تشغيل الملتيميديا على النت

السريال
Dawn M Fredette
4UJ2-5NLF-HFFA-9JW3-X2KV
**********************************************
ZoneAlarm 6.1.137
http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/fre...737_000_en.exe
يعتبر اقوى جدار نارى فى العالم الان وجدار نارى يعنى برناج بيصد عنك ضد المتجسسين والمخربين وهو مهم جداااا خصوصا للمبتدئين

السريال
3ih84-397nd-r1wu7-ma2qn0-71xgk0

**********************************************
ACD SEE pro
http://downloads.acdsystems.com:80/en/acdseepro.exe
يعتبر اشهر برنامج لتصفح وتعديل الصور, الكل يحتاجه مبتدىء ومحترف

السريال
4FLDL9-QDDDD-RVPX8Z-HKJZ86H

**********************************************
_عايز رايكم و انتظروا منى المزيد_
ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 مارس 2006)

موضوع جميل خالص ا مينا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا كيرو على مرورك و على فكره
ده مش موضوع دى شويه برامج
ركز


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mr.hima (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على تعبك ومحبتك يا استاذ /مينو  ......


----------



## meme85 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي يا مينا على البرامج الحلوة دي . وربنا يباركك.*


----------



## h_elmdah (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا على تعبك ومحبتك يا استاذ /مينو :yahoo:


----------



## اشرف جورجي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط هامه لتنزيل برامج اهم*

شكرا كتير علي تعبك ربنا يعوضك
:smil12:


----------



## MODY2008 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط هامه لتنزيل برامج اهم*

يا عزيزي البرامج هايله لكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل ، هل لديك حل لهده المشكلة ، علي كل حال ألف شكر لك علي مجهودك


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: روابط هامه لتنزيل برامج اهم*

شكرررررررررررررا


----------

